# Ohhh snap Susie is going off with this recipe.....



## negolien (Oct 18, 2022)

Props to Hey Grill Hey's Susie Bulloch this recipe looks slamming...​​SMOKED BROWNIES WITH CARAMEL AND BACON SALT​
Susie Bulloch

This recipe for scrumptious smoked brownies is a major win! They're cooked with caramel and bacon salt for added dimension and flavor.

PREP TIME : 15 mins
COOK TIME : 45 mins
TOTAL TIME : 1 hr
SERVINGS : 12 people
CALORIES : 249kcal





INGREDIENTS
​
▢1 box dark chocolate brownie mix (you can also use a homemade recipe if you prefer)
▢1 8-ounce jar caramel sauce
BACON SALT​
▢8 strips bacon
▢½ cup coarse sea salt or kosher salt

INSTRUCTIONS​
*Make the bacon salt.* Cook 8 strips of bacon until very crisp. Let cool, then pulse in a food processor until finely chopped. Mix the bacon with coarse salt until well combined. Transfer to a lidded jar and store in the fridge until ready to use.
*Preheat. *Preheat the smoker to 350 degrees F using your favorite hardwood. Maple or pecan would work great with this recipe.
*Make the batter. *Mix the brownies according to the package directions and pour the batter into a greased baking pan. Drizzle 2 Tablespoons of caramel sauce over the brownie batter. Sprinkle with approximately 1 teaspoon of bacon salt.
*Smoke. *Place the brownie batter directly on the grill grates of your smoker. Close the lid and bake the brownies for 20-25 minutes, or until the brownies have started to set up. Remove from the grill and drizzle with 2 more Tablespoons of caramel sauce and sprinkle with another teaspoon of bacon salt. Return to the grill for 20-25 more minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in the middle of the brownies comes out clean.
*Cool and slice.* Remove the smoked brownies from the grill. If you like extra caramel, drizzle another layer of caramel on the hot brownies and sprinkle with a final bit of bacon salt. Allow the brownies to cool completely before cutting them into squares. Clean your knife in between each slice to prevent the brownies from sticking to the knife.
*Enjoy.* Dig in! These brownies are insanely good as-is, but they also taste great with a large scoop of vanilla ice cream or topped with whipped cream.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 18, 2022)

That does sound good! Susie has some great recipes for sure!


----------



## negolien (Oct 20, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> That does sound good! Susie has some great recipes for sure!


No lie I love her recipes ... her bacon weave tutorial helped me a ton lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2022)

It sure looks good, but I’m not real big on sweets, and my list of things that I want to make is longer than I will ever get to.
Al


----------



## negolien (Oct 23, 2022)

No lie Al lol


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh man, I've got to try this! Thanks 

 negolien
 .


----------



## negolien (Oct 24, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Oh man, I've got to try this! Thanks
> 
> negolien
> .


Thank Susie but I don't mind sharing good stuff i see ty.


----------

